# Ultra Cheek pics



## PrettyKitty (Jan 18, 2006)

I found theses pics on MUA:

















I didn't really liked the Glimmershimmers from Who's That Lady? so I'm not sure if I'll buy them.

Thanks to Beauty Marked! Look at the post #18 to know the names.

Almost everything is LE...


----------



## metalkitty (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh...oh... Eyegasm alert! These look so pretty and I've been waiting for shimmery/ darker blushes and the Glimmer shimmer colors look awesome and completely different too! I love you Pretty Kitty! Are these LE?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 18, 2006)

On the pic, they say it's powder blush. 

Like I said, I found them on MUA, so they aren't my pics. I can't tell you if they are LE!


----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ding ding ding!!!! Helloooooo cuties!!!! I might check out those Glimmershimmers!


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 18, 2006)

oh no...my blush craving just awoke with a serious need to spend!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jan 18, 2006)

OMG thanks PrettyKitty! I didn't get the glimmershimmers from Who's That Lady... what didn't you like about them? I'm excited about the blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I own ONE MAC blush hehe.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 18, 2006)

Woo-hoo! The two powder blushes in the middle have my name written all over them!


----------



## user3 (Jan 18, 2006)

It's like cheap porn! LOL
I must have all of the blushes!

I didn't care for the glimmershimmers either.


----------



## Isis (Jan 18, 2006)

Those powder blushes are gorgeous!
Maybe they were smart and made the Glimmershimmers bigger this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wishfull thinking, right?? LOL


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_OMG thanks PrettyKitty! I didn't get the glimmershimmers from Who's That Lady... what didn't you like about them? I'm excited about the blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I own ONE MAC blush hehe._

 
They smell funny, aren't very pigmented, and On The Town was shimmery with bigger sparkles.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 18, 2006)

mmm that light pink one is sex.

i want >_>


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 18, 2006)

Not really intersted in the Glimmershimmers but....THOSE BLUSHES!  Hot!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 18, 2006)

So, are these going be released the same day as Culturebloom, Feb. 16?

Thanks so much for posting by the way!


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hot damn..I love those blushes!!  Gotta have!!


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 18, 2006)

Just when I think I'm out, they pull me back in...  

Son of a "B"!!!


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Jan 18, 2006)

They are my pics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You guys move faster than I do.  What stealth precision.   I'll give you the name and if they are limited Ed. in a sec.  Unless you have already been through my list.  LOL

BRB


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked!* 
_They are my pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys move faster than I do. What stealth precision. I'll give you the name and if they are limited Ed. in a sec. Unless you have already been through my list. LOL

BRB_

 
Hey thank you for the pics! I didn't knew you were on Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to know the names! 

I'll edit my firt post, so people will know that the pics are from you.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Jan 18, 2006)

Here ya go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ULTRACHEEK

Sheertone shimmer blush

Shy Angel- Light Pink with silver pearl- LE
Flirt & Tease- Deep Purple with silver pearl
Sweet As Cocoa- Chocolate Brown with gold pearl
Springsheen- light peach with gold pearl-LE
Peachtwist- Golden Tawny peach
Dollymix- Mid-tone pink


Glimmershimmer

Sweet & Shy-  Light Pink with silver pearl-LE
Nothing Sweeter- Deep Purple- LE
Shock & Shine Bright Pink -LE
Brickster- Chocolate bronze-LE
Orange Twink- Light Coral- LE

The only one I have already is the Sweet $ Shy.  I adore the way this finishes off as a highly blendable powder finish.  Nice indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this helps.  By the way, this is not a collection attached to Culture Bloom as posted by someone previously.  This collection is to be released a month after Culture Bloom.  Well in Australia anyways.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 18, 2006)

THANK YOUUUUU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might need Shy Angel, Sweet as Cocoa, Spring Sheen and Peachtwist. At least I already have Dollymix... 

I heard it on the forum, if I remember correctly it was SonRisa, saying Ultra Cheek would be release with Culturebloom. But I can be wrong, don't get mad, SonRisa!!


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Hey thank you for the pics! I didn't knew you were on Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to know the names! 

I'll edit my firt post, so people will know that the pics are from you._

 
But of course I am.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyone worth their salt is here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra Rocks!

Love your work by the way.  What a legend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!

BM!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jan 18, 2006)

*Prays that some of these powder blushes are eyesafe*


----------



## Isis (Jan 18, 2006)

You're a Doll! Thanks for posting the descriptions


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Jan 18, 2006)

Maybe so then.. In Australia  Icon 3- CD is February 6th, Culture Bloom is being released March 6th and UltraCheek is April 10th. You maybe correct then.  Judging from how the collections are being released so thick and fast theses days. Gawd!  How do these dates sit with the U.S. and Canada releases?  Anywhere near the mark? 

BM!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_




Those powder blushes are gorgeous!
Maybe they were smart and made the Glimmershimmers bigger this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wishfull thinking, right?? LOL_

 
I'm hoping they did too, but I know they didn't. Those bottles were WAY too small for that price.

Those blushes are beautiful! I might have to get a few.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 18, 2006)

Sheertone Shimmer..... my all time favorite blush!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks like we are a month ahead of you in our releases. Catherine this Friday, Cutlturebloom in February. Thanks soooooo much for the pics Beauty Marked! They rock!! I am super glad,.. now I know I had better budget a little more. I love the darned Glimmershimmers,.. though so far I have resisted backing them up. I have on the Town which is a nice barely there shine but I bought Etiquette as an afterthought and it rocks my world,.. a perfect looking natural blush with a hint of glitter to it,... makes me look all girly like,....Sign me up for at least two of the sheertone blushes and probably more of the glimmershimmers than I will admit to.


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Jan 19, 2006)

hmmm....i can't seem to figure out which description goes with which picture of the blush....


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Jan 19, 2006)

Your welcome Glittergoddess.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the dates. 

The Glimmershimmers are in order as photographed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The powder blushes,  Hmmm...  No idea.  I don't have any of them in my collection, so can't even offer much by way of forensic comparision.  Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What do you think, ladies with some of these already in their collection?


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow Beauty Marked! where did you get all the info from?!?! And when will you employ me so I can be privy to the perks of the beauty industry??? *nudges with elbow* (especially now that I'm starting to get published! woo hoo!!)

Wow, the blushes look almost as good as the NARS ones, and NARS really does make the creme de la creme of powder blushes!

Blimey, MAC know how to keep their minions coming back for more...heh heh


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Wow Beauty Marked! where did you get all the info from?!?! And when will you employ me so I can be privy to the perks of the beauty industry??? *nudges with elbow* (especially now that I'm starting to get published! woo hoo!!)
_

 
I am a beauty editor and a beauty writer.  I tend to get all the release dates a few months ahead.  I try to let you lovelies know, but often the info gets consumed on my hell hole of a desk and doesn't surface until some form of divine intervention take place. LOL, which isn't often.  *note to self*  Must get better organized (yeah right!).  The other thing that stops me spilling the beans is that I am ashamedly so uncomputer saavy.  I struggle to make a post, send an email, or take a digital pic. *blush*  God forbid I try and use another emoticon other than a happy face!  It's not pretty.  LOL.

Yes, I do struggle with this IT stuff.  But I am pretty much makeup obsessed and have a big mouth.  That's why you do get the scoops every now and again.  I will try harder next time.


----------



## ishtarchick (Jan 19, 2006)

WWWOOOWWWW thank you so so much!!! everything looks A-MA-ZING!!! are the powder blushes gonna be LE? and what about the glimmershimmers? 
thanks to anyone who answers


----------



## zoinksta (Jan 19, 2006)

Extreeeeemely dangerous. *sigh* My wallet is screaming on fire. Darn MAC!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 19, 2006)

Um....

orgasm. 

hehehe


----------



## devin (Jan 19, 2006)

oooh very nice! i really like the glimmershimmers and am glad they are having more colors come out! thanks for posting!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 19, 2006)

This is coming out when??? That is just great, now there are 3 collections that only have a few weeks between them that I just have to have, and I mean all of it. Darn MAC, darn them!
Ok, so I need the Culturebloom collection, all the blushes from this one and most of the sweetie cake collection.
My hubby is going to have a fit.


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks so much for the info!! you guys are the best!! and i'm gonna get Flirt&tease cuz i never have purple blush in my life! lol! awww.. i'm so excited~


----------



## veilchen (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, they're super cute! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 19, 2006)

not sure about these blushes and the shimmers.... was quite dissapointed with the shimmers in the 'who's that lady' collection!


----------



## misswillow (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, you let us Aus Voguettes know when you surface from you're desk - its our job to then spread the news I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked!* 
_I am a beauty editor and a beauty writer.  I tend to get all the release dates a few months ahead.  I try to let you lovelies know, but often the info gets consumed on my hell hole of a desk and doesn't surface until some form of divine intervention take place. LOL, which isn't often.  *note to self*  Must get better organized (yeah right!).  The other thing that stops me spilling the beans is that I am ashamedly so uncomputer saavy.  I struggle to make a post, send an email, or take a digital pic. *blush*  God forbid I try and use another emoticon other than a happy face!  It's not pretty.  LOL.

Yes, I do struggle with this IT stuff.  But I am pretty much makeup obsessed and have a big mouth.  That's why you do get the scoops every now and again.  I will try harder next time.




_


----------



## Luthien (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh wow - amazing!  I'm starting to salivate over these pictures!


----------



## DeweyAnn (Jan 19, 2006)

I just adore MAC blushes. In fact I have been starting to collect MAC bluhes - they are all mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks PrettyKitty and Beauty Marked...


----------



## lianna (Jan 19, 2006)

Can't wait for all those blushers! And even the Glimmershimmers look pretty good too.


----------



## princess (Jan 19, 2006)

My goodness... MAC is going to suck up all my money with these new stuff... the blushes look gorgeous! But I'll say the same thing... save your desire until you see the real thing.


----------



## Padmita (Jan 19, 2006)

Why are the ones that appeal to me the only ones that are LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 19, 2006)

one of the powder blushes "dollymix" was already out from another collection last year. i like 1 of the blushes and 1 of the glimmershimmers. just when i thought i could save some money.... i feel like i only work to pay for MAC  lol


----------



## user2 (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh nooo....the more and more I look at them the more and more I want some of them!


----------



## noteventherain (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm so disappointed it isn't blushcremes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was so hoping it would be!  It's all shimmery and glittery, as per usual MAC. . .I want dewy and soft and glowing, not sparkly!! *pouts*  eh, and I already have enough shimmery blushes.

I think I'll definitely have to get one of the glimmershimmers though this time.  I missed out on my chance to get one of the Who's That Lady ones.

oh well. . .more money for Culturebloom!


----------



## docmaria (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks Big Momma aka beautymarked.


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 20, 2006)

The photos are not good I don't see anywhere a light apricot or a tawny peach!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jan 20, 2006)

It's weird that those photos of the blushes don't match up with the descriptions or with the swatches on the model's face in the first photo...hmmmm....


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2006)

These are gorgeous blush colors. I think I may get a couple glimmershimmers, too. I also missed out on the Who's That Lady glimmershimmers. MAC is such an addiction.


----------



## tayliah (Jan 20, 2006)

beauty marked you are awesome!  thanks for showing us the pics.  i am so newly addiced to mac. it's killin my wallet..LOL


----------



## caramelhunie (Jan 21, 2006)

Ooooh I absolutely love sheertone shimmers, I think I might be in trouble! I'm not sure about the glimmershimmers..I didn't like the ones from Who's that lady BUT these look more pigmented so I predict myself picking up some of these.


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 21, 2006)

Sweet As Cocoa- Chocolate Brown with gold pearl

out of all the 6 blushes...i dont see this brown can anyone help me?I LIVE for glimmer shimmer....i tried on all 3 from whos that lady and eddiquette was the one that stood out the most!So i got it...I live for the BLING BLING!!!!I hate matte finishes....my most fav eye shadow finishes are velux pearl and lusture....im still werking on getting them all!

allan


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 21, 2006)

These all look gorgeous! I'll have to have a play with the glimmershimmers-i unfortunately missed Who's that Lady and never got to see what they were like...though if they're as small as everyone says...


----------



## lianna (Jan 21, 2006)

I thought some of the Glimmershimmers from Who's That Lady were really pretty but I couldn't justify buying them because they were quite small and also because I don't think I'd use them often; it's just too messy but the new ones look really good...


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 21, 2006)

the 2 middle blushes and the second one on the bottom are so calling my name!!


----------



## Bonnie81 (Jan 21, 2006)

Those look really pretty, thanks!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks for posting!

i've never tried any of their blushes before, but this will definitely get me started off right!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope someone slaps labels on these.... I can't figure out which are which. ??


----------



## anuy (Jan 25, 2006)

PLEASE DON'T BE L/E!!

especially because i hate the blush pots and depotting blushes always turn out disasterous for me!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_PLEASE DON'T BE L/E!!

especially because i hate the blush pots and depotting blushes always turn out disasterous for me!_

 
Dude, mine cracked straight down the middle, no more depottign for me. Thankfully it was an ugly color on me, so I just B2Med it.


----------

